# New members and surveys



## cyberknight (6 Aug 2018)

Yes i know you dont have to click on them or fill them in but is their any chance of people just joining to post another survey for a school/uni project and then vanishing ? Minimum post count before they can post a survey maybe ?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Yes i know you dont have to click on them or fill them in but is their any chance of people just joining to post another survey for a school/uni project and then vanishing ? Minimum post count before they can post a survey maybe ?


It will be the lecturers telling them to post on social media as 'research' and as such should be accepted.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2018)

You can always put that section of the forum on ignore.


----------



## Bollo (7 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It will be the lecturers telling them to post on social media as 'research' and as such should be accepted.


I’m in two minds. I’ve no problem with students asking for help if the need is genuine. Even then, there’s a difference between them asking for input to a problem and just expecting you to solve the assignment for them. I see this quite a lot on the software developer sections of stackoverflow.

My feeling is that if it’s a genuine student asking a reasonably sensible question then let it ride. If it’s some Kickstarter project or, heaven forbid Indigogo, them show them the door marked feckoff.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2018)

Bollo said:


> I’m in two minds. I’ve no problem with students asking for help if the need is genuine. Even then, there’s a difference between them asking for input to a problem and just expecting you to solve the assignment for them. I see this quite a lot on the software developer sections of stackoverflow.
> 
> My feeling is that if it’s a genuine student asking a reasonably sensible question then let it ride. If it’s some Kickstarter project or, heaven forbid Indigogo, them show them the door marked feckoff.


If there is a question that asks "How much would you pay for this product" I always check the lowest option.


----------



## Gary E (8 Aug 2018)

Whenever I see a survey on here I click on the OP's profile link to see when they joined the forum. If it becomes obvious that they've joined simply to get their survey filled in I tend to give it a damned good ignoring. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2018)

Gary E said:


> Whenever I see a survey on here I click on the OP's profile link to see when they joined the forum. If it becomes obvious that they've joined simply to get their survey filled in I tend to give it a damned good ignoring. *Does that make me a bad person?*



No.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> You can always put that section of the forum on ignore.



That doesn't address the matter of these post & run people wasting the time of those who are good enough to answer their questions or provide advice.
It's basic courtesy to hang around at least long enough to thank contributors for their input, even if it wasn't what you wanted to hear.

See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-indicator-system.231301/

OP hasn't been back since the day he posted and has probably done the same to other cycling forums.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That doesn't address the matter of these post & run people wasting the time of those who are good enough to answer their questions or provide advice.
> It's basic courtesy to hang around at least long enough to thank contributors for their input, even if it wasn't what you wanted to hear.
> 
> See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-indicator-system.231301/
> ...




For sure I understand that.
But if people are happy to answer them then surely it's not a problem. I fill them in when I can be bothered.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Aug 2018)

Isn't it a lesson in the process of creating the survey, collecting the data, crunching the numbers and presenting the outcome afterwards more than actual product research for an actual product? I always assume the proposed products or services are imaginary.

I always assume they're mostly kids and as frustrating as some of the surveys are I bear that in mind before openly criticising.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Isn't it a lesson in the process of creating the survey, collecting the data, crunching the numbers and presenting the outcome afterwards more than actual product research for an actual product?
> 
> I always assume they're mostly kids and as frustrating as some of the surveys are I bear that in mind before openly criticising.


Worse still some of them are 'Design' students  having worked for many years as a Contractor trying to turn 'designs' into reality


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That doesn't address the matter of these post & run people wasting the time of those who are good enough to answer their questions or provide advice.
> It's basic courtesy to hang around at least long enough to thank contributors for their input, even if it wasn't what you wanted to hear.
> 
> See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-indicator-system.231301/
> ...


That one I think made it to pre-production. Unless there were more than one person working on indicators.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> That one I think made it to pre-production. Unless there were more than one person working on indicators.



Which was that? I know brightspark failed to get funding. 
Was it winglights?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Which was that? I know brightspark failed to get funding.
> Was it winglights?


The one that displayed an arrow indicating which way you were going.

Maybe that was as far as they got. Display/demonstration model.

Suprised at the number of times they've come up.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2018)

I had to stand around a shopping centre with a clip board questioning shoppers as part of my A level geography course work. This is just the modern equivalent.
Everyone ignored me and kept on walking. I don't think i have recovered yet.


----------

